

Chromium Blog: Moar better graphics (Chrome 18 released) - alexandere
http://blog.chromium.org/2012/03/moar-better-graphics.html

======
silverlight
Great news! It also seems to me that his has improved the rendering of SVG,
although I don't know if it's actually hardware accelerated now or just
faster.

[http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Performance/SantasWorkshop...](http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Performance/SantasWorkshop/Default.xhtml)

Runs significantly faster and smoother for me now.

~~~
nextparadigms
I have a quad core i7 SNB laptop with Nvidia 550M. That test gives me 140
presents per minute, while in IE9 it gives me 234 per minute.

These 2 tests also show Chrome 18 to be _twice_ as slow as IE9:

[http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Performance/PsychedelicBro...](http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Performance/PsychedelicBrowsing/Default.html)

[http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Performance/WrigglyWords/D...](http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Performance/WrigglyWords/Default.html)

So what's going on here? Is Chrome really that far behind in graphics
performance, or is it because Google chooses to focus on other type of 2D
graphics than Microsoft? I'm willing to give Google the benefit of the doubt,
because these sort of benchmarks tend to be biased when a competitor makes
them (and that goes for Google's own V8 tests, too, where IE9 performs
poorly), but IE9 came out a year ago, and even though graphics performance
might not be the most useful thing to have in a browser right now, I still
can't help but feel a bit disappointed.

~~~
mayanksinghal
Results for me:

Psychedelic Browsing Chrome 19.0.1081.2 dev-m gives 5983 Revs per minute IE
9.0.8112.16421 gives 1815 revs per minute

Wriggly Words 10K words Chrome 11425 ms IE 19746 ms

Not sure what you are saying is correct.

------
udp
Nice. But the the title "moar better graphics" is not more friendly or
personal, it's just dumb.

~~~
sp332
And it's signed: Posted by John "More CPU in Your GPU" Bauman and Brian "FPS"
Salomon

------
sp332
If Transgaming sounds familiar: their flagship product is Cider, a proprietary
fork of Wine aimed at running Windows apps on Mac OS (just before Wine
switched from a MIT license to the LGPL).

------
Impossible
In light of the Adobe announcement that they're charging 9% for apps that use
Stage3D and domain memory, SwiftShader WebGL in Chrome is pretty huge. One of
the major advantages of Stage3D vs. WebGL was the fast software fallback for
machines with sketchy GPUs or drivers.

------
felickz
<http://www.howfastismypc.com>

17: 2 out of 10

18: 10 out of 10

IE9: 4 out of 10

:) M$ guys have been pushing this demo everywhere they go for IE9 vs every
other browser. Only because they were the first to market with GPU
acceleration. M$ your doing it wrong.

------
krelian
It seems like they fixed a very annoying bug in their font rendering on
Windows. First thing I checked:

<http://imgur.com/a/UXEPg>

edit: on a closer look Firefox still renders text better.

------
Nogwater
Hmmm... I'm getting some weird artifacts in the new version on my 2010 iMac
with this little canvas toy: <http://www.apejet.org/aaron/code/sparks/>

------
tritowntim
I'm stuck on XP laptop for work and text now looks like crap. Can't get any
response from the Chrome team.

